# Siberian Husky Grooming



## Seramamama (Jul 27, 2016)

We just adopted a 10 year old Siberian Husky. We have read and researched grooming on the breed, however we haven't ever owned one. We're looking at different brushes to help with his shedding and keep his undercoat tangle free. Does anyone have any suggestions? We looked at the furminator, but I see some reviews where people have said that it irritates the skin? Any feedback is appreciated


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

It irritates the skin when too much healthy hair is pulled out, that's all. Worse is it curls and cuts hair like a scissor blade run along ribbon. 

Look into getting an undercoat rake instead. Something like this one.. No blade. It does have points so you must be gentle using it. It takes more strokes to get out the same amount of fur but it doesn't damage coat.

If he currently has matting then get it taken care of by a professional, don't try to comb it out yourself. It hurts and will damage your relationship with your new pet. Hard to believe a Sib coat can mat at all, their fur isn't that long! Maybe a more accurate term for messed up Sib fur would be packed undercoat. The pros can try silicone stuff, shampoo, high velocity dryer to coax the dead hair out without hurting or having to shave the dog down. Shaving down an old dog not nice! It can take a couple years to return to normal.

Regular brushing does wonders for matting. I wouldn't worry about it so long as you are able to take a brush and comb to his coat weekly.


----------



## matt fonagy (Mar 13, 2016)

I am a professional groomer by trait and use a wide variety of different brushes. The reason that the furminator get a wrap for irritating your dogs skin is because people are using it incorrectly (pushing to hard, brushing too long). No matter what brush you use if you push to hard or brush your dog for too long at one time you will begin to notice some skin irritation problems. With this being said even using the brush incorrectly your pet will usually have to have sensitive skin in order to really notice any irritation. There are a few other brushes on the market however that do the same thing as the furminator which i actually prefer to use in order to remove the undercoat and shedding hair from dogs. My personal favorite is the copatchy dog and cat shedding brush. It is very similar to the furminator just with slightly shorter and a larger number of teeth on the brush. This makes it much harder to irritate even a dog with sensitive skin even whenever you are pushing hard or brushing too much. I hope helps you with your shedding problems Huskies are great dogs! I will leave the link below to my favorite brush in case you want to take a look. https://www.amazon.com/Copatchy-Pre...dp/B01DJSLZ1M?ie=UTF8&*Version*=1&*entries*=0


----------



## Lillith (Feb 16, 2016)

I use the Oster undercoat rake. I also have a furminator which did get lots of hair, but I think it is lest effective than my undercoat rake. I get TONS hair when I use that. my dog seems to like the feel of it better, too.


----------



## samshine (Mar 11, 2011)

Another professional groomer here. Furminators and similar tools are great for some coat types but not very good for a Siberian Husky. Another recommendation for the type of undercoat rake Lillith recommends. https://www.petedge.com/zpetedgemai...P_TR&itemKey=005056A633791ED2B591347825048FB3 This will actually go through the coat, for a husky you would want the wide coarse one.


----------



## Slartibartfast (Sep 29, 2011)

I am thinking about adopting a Siberian Husky. Good info in here. Thanks!


----------

